# Help with form!!! Pics included



## telepicker75 (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

What exactly is happening? For example... the pin is falling below the target and it is difficult to bring it back up. 
Describe your shot and your aiming process... could be form-related, but it could also be mental.
You look pretty good from the side-view picture. The other picture is fairly useless. 
Alignment could still be off... I would like to see a picture taken from slightly above and directly down your release arm, right through to the tip of the arrow.


----------



## telepicker75 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm mostly having trouble from left to right. Elevation seems consistent. I shoot around 60 shots a day, and try to concentrate on quality more that quantity. I'm getting More right side shots than left side. I just started shooting a back tension release about 3 months ago, but feel really comfortable with it now. I'll try to get a couple more pics up. Thanks for your help. I really appreciate it.














These pics are the only ones I have right now, but I'll take more


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

I just noticed in your first pictures... your arrow nock is quite a ways behind your eye. It should be directly below your eye at full draw. 
It's a little hard to tell in a picture, but your head looks like it may be tipped inward and leaning back away from the bow.
It should be held erect and directly over the spine, as if a steel cable attached to the top of your head was pulling upward and just about to lift you off the ground.

I think that your draw length is too long. If so, it means that your release-side arm can't be pulling straight back in line with the arrow.
This will then impart some sideways pluck to the string upon release, causing the string, and therefore the nock of the arrow, to travel to one side before leaving the bow.... left and right misses.
Also, because you're over extended, the muscles of your arms and shoulders will have to be actively engaged in order to hold at full draw... they should be mostly relaxed. Your back muscles should be doing almost all of the work here.
This situation usually makes holding steady on a target very difficult too.

From the pictures, I get a sense that your stance may be too open. You could try rotating your stance to the right some, so that you are facing more perpendicular to the target. Remember to stand up straight... keeping your head in line with your spine. 
With that stance, your shoulders will be more in line with your arrow... and having your bowhand left of where it used to be at full draw will actually increase the distance between your nose and the arrow rest and the bows draw length may fit you better.
To do this will require that you shift your anchor forward of where it's been. 
To know for sure if that's your problem, I would have to see a picture taken from slightly above and directly down your release arm, right through to the tip of the arrow.

There are much better people on here to judge your form though.... have patience, they'll probably see this sometime tomorrow when they're at work.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade: most archers i see that shoot with the feet touching also lean back they do this to make up for the bow weight..... this also happens with a long DL......without a good foundation, everything else falls apart .....i would say get those feet under your arm pits and get a solid foundation. by putting weight EVEN on both feet.....i have seen a lot of shooters that shoot with the feet together...most are 3-d shooters... get someone to watch your waist while you pull, most of those shooters are also pre-loading the waist while drawing.. they twist at the waist when the shot breaks..that twist comes back as a miss..........


----------



## sunburn (Jan 29, 2013)

da white shoe said:


> ... have patience, they'll probably see this sometime tomorrow when they're at work.


Classic !


----------



## Rock6ed3 (Mar 3, 2009)

Try to rotate your grip. The knuckles of your left hand should be at about a 45degree angle. The back of your bowhand looks straight up and down this causes elbow to be rotated under to far. This posistion is weak and lends to left and right movement with right impacts because of poor follow through. Imagine trying a push up with your hand the way you grip the bow and vise versa.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

i'm in agreement with white shoe....
it looks like your draw length is just a tad long. it is the Bain of today's short ATA bows. in order to get the peep nearer your eye to focus through, or your nose on the string, you draw length has to be set long because of the severe string angles at full draw. the vicious circle is that when you shorten up a bit, the string leaves your nose and you have to go to a bigger peep, in order to see through it clearly, because it move away from your eye. this opens your anchor references up to mis-alignment.


----------



## telepicker75 (Jan 17, 2012)

im shooting a 35.5 inch bow, i didnt think that was a very short ata bow.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

telepicker75 said:


> im shooting a 35.5 inch bow, i didnt think that was a very short ata bow.


By today's standards, it's not short. But for optimum fit, it's way short for you. Best fit results in a string angle that's close to 90 degrees when you are at full draw. A shorter bow can be shot accurately, but it's more difficult and sometimes results in sore shoulders.

Good advice above :thumbs_up


----------

